# How many lbs of grapes are needed



## pwrose

What are the general rules for the amount of grapes needed for 1 gallon of wine.

I was reading that some were buying 1/2 ton - a ton of grapes, so I got to looking around and found someone that would sell grapes by 100lb increments. So now I am wondering how much do I need to do a 5 gallon batch.
These are Muscadine and a Wild grape (we call them fox grapes).


----------



## BobF

pwrose said:


> What are the general rules for the amount of grapes needed for 1 gallon of wine.
> 
> I was reading that some were buying 1/2 ton - a ton of grapes, so I got to looking around and found someone that would sell grapes by 100lb increments. So now I am wondering how much do I need to do a 5 gallon batch.
> These are Muscadine and a Wild grape (we call them fox grapes).


 
IIRC, I read 12-15#/g, but can vary greatly by variety


----------



## winemaker_3352

I am using 16-18 lbs. per gallon. This is for Seyval and Chardonel grapes.


----------



## Rock

pwrose said:


> What are the general rules for the amount of grapes needed for 1 gallon of wine.
> 
> I was reading that some were buying 1/2 ton - a ton of grapes, so I got to looking around and found someone that would sell grapes by 100lb increments. So now I am wondering how much do I need to do a 5 gallon batch.
> These are Muscadine and a Wild grape (we call them fox grapes).


Not much 2 lugs but if i were you i would go with 3 lugs of grapes.


----------



## JohnT

I make a lot every year. 

My rule of thumb is that a 36 pound lug will end up as 2.5 gallons of wine. 

By "end up with" I mean that this is the wine you can figure after Pressing, racking, filtering, etc.

I would go with 200 pounds and figure on using 3 - carboys (5 gallon).


----------



## pwrose

Rock are you saying that 2 lugs would make one gallon but you would use 3 to make it. That was a little confusing, I don't think that is what you meant but I wasn't sure. That seems like an awful lot for one gallon...... then JohnT say that 1 lug would make 2.5 gallons. Talk about concentrated if 3 lugs made one gallon,,,LOL

Ok
so 3 lugs would give me a little over 100 lbs and somewhere around 7.5 gallons finished, and 5 lugs would give me close to the 200 lbs and somewhere around 15 gallons finished.

I am not sure if this guy sells these grapes in lugs or the box. By box I mean those wax coated produce boxes. I don't think he sells many grapes for wine making most go to the local produce stands and some of the country stores that are around and they always have them in those produce boxes. When I spoke with him he said that he sells them by 100 lb increments so I am guessing that the produce boxes break down probably by 50 lb boxes maybe even 25 lbs per box since a lug would either be over or under those two marks.

I also got a hook up on some regular red wine/bunch grapes. I don't know what type exactly but I will find out about them soon. I might not even know until I get them LOL.

Would a 55 gallon stainless steel vat be ok to use as a primary for 200 lbs of grapes, or should I just stick to several 6+ gallon buckets?


----------



## Wade E

Muscadine is a wine that is usually diluted down with water due to its very high acid. Either that or youll need to use Calcium carbonate pre fermentation or the yeast may struggle.


----------



## carmine

pwrose said:


> Rock are you saying that 2 lugs would make one gallon but you would use 3 to make it. That was a little confusing, I don't think that is what you meant but I wasn't sure. That seems like an awful lot for one gallon...... then JohnT say that 1 lug would make 2.5 gallons. Talk about concentrated if 3 lugs made one gallon,,,LOL
> 
> Ok
> so 3 lugs would give me a little over 100 lbs and somewhere around 7.5 gallons finished, and 5 lugs would give me close to the 200 lbs and somewhere around 15 gallons finished.
> 
> I am not sure if this guy sells these grapes in lugs or the box. By box I mean those wax coated produce boxes. I don't think he sells many grapes for wine making most go to the local produce stands and some of the country stores that are around and they always have them in those produce boxes. When I spoke with him he said that he sells them by 100 lb increments so I am guessing that the produce boxes break down probably by 50 lb boxes maybe even 25 lbs per box since a lug would either be over or under those two marks.
> 
> I also got a hook up on some regular red wine/bunch grapes. I don't know what type exactly but I will find out about them soon. I might not even know until I get them LOL.
> 
> Would a 55 gallon stainless steel vat be ok to use as a primary for 200 lbs of grapes, or should I just stick to several 6+ gallon buckets?



usually 36#of grapes makes about 2.5 gallons of juice remember there is always waste I use 30 gallon barells so i usually make at least 40 gallons of wine there waste from racking and filling up and tasting you will be suprised how fast the extra grape juice disappears . I never made muscadine grapes so i don't know what it yeilds
carmine


----------



## Rock

pwrose said:


> Rock are you saying that 2 lugs would make one gallon but you would use 3 to make it. That was a little confusing, I don't think that is what you meant but I wasn't sure. That seems like an awful lot for one gallon...... then JohnT say that 1 lug would make 2.5 gallons. Talk about concentrated if 3 lugs made one gallon,,,LOL
> 
> Ok
> so 3 lugs would give me a little over 100 lbs and somewhere around 7.5 gallons finished, and 5 lugs would give me close to the 200 lbs and somewhere around 15 gallons finished.
> 
> I am not sure if this guy sells these grapes in lugs or the box. By box I mean those wax coated produce boxes. I don't think he sells many grapes for wine making most go to the local produce stands and some of the country stores that are around and they always have them in those produce boxes. When I spoke with him he said that he sells them by 100 lb increments so I am guessing that the produce boxes break down probably by 50 lb boxes maybe even 25 lbs per box since a lug would either be over or under those two marks.
> 
> I also got a hook up on some regular red wine/bunch grapes. I don't know what type exactly but I will find out about them soon. I might not even know until I get them LOL.
> 
> Would a 55 gallon stainless steel vat be ok to use as a primary for 200 lbs of grapes, or should I just stick to several 6+ gallon buckets?



You will have to find out how he sells his grapes like the others say i go by 36lbs lugs or boxes which gives us 2.5 gallons.


----------



## Rock

JohnT said:


> I make a lot every year.
> 
> My rule of thumb is that a 36 pound lug will end up as 2.5 gallons of wine.
> 
> By "end up with" I mean that this is the wine you can figure after Pressing, racking, filtering, etc.
> 
> I would go with 200 pounds and figure on using 3 - carboys (5 gallon).



By the way John congrates on first place,dont remember witch wine comp.It was.My bros and i also crush alot of grapes.


----------

